# Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg



## fklingler (24. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

als Kind bin ich öfters angeln gegangen, in den letzten Jahren dann nicht mehr so oft. Da ich keinen deutschen Fischereischein habe, darf ich in Deutschland auch nicht angeln. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich jetzt aber in die nähe von Karlsruhe gezogen und da ist ja Frankreich nicht so weit, jetzt habe ich gehört, das man dort auch ohne Fischereischein angeln darf und das wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit, das "alte" Hobby mal wieder aufleben zu lassen.
Wer kann mir Infos darüber geben wo man in Lauterbourg und Umgebung angeln kann (darf) und wo man die entsprechenden Angelkarten kaufen kann ? Was gibt es da alles für Karten ? Tages, Wochenend, Wochen, Monats oder Jahreskarten ? Und was kosten die in etwa ?
So, jetzt hoffe ich das Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt und ich demnächst mal wieder mit meiner Angelrute am Wasser sitze und auf einen Biss warte, der dann hoffentlich auch kommt.
Gruß  Frank


----------



## schoko88 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

In Lauterbourg kann man am Baggersee un am Altrhein angeln, sowie an allen Gewässern die in dem Gebiet der Angelkarte liegen! Des läuft so ab! MAn kauft sich eine Angelkarte in einem Angelshop dort un bekommt dann eine Gewässerkarte auf der man sieht wo man überall angeln darf! Es gibt Tages., Wochen-, Monats- und Jaharesscheine. Die Jahresscheien kosten ca. 50-60€kommt immer auf das gebiet an. Ich werde nächste Woche Sonntag mit Freunden nach Munchhausen fahren, habe gehört es soll dort sehr schön sein und es ist nur ca 20 km weiter! Das Tagesticket für ein gebiet bewegt sich glaub zwischen 5-10€. Werde nach meinem ANgeltrip mal bilde rund genauere Informationen hochladen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Petri Heil!

gruß Philipp


----------



## fklingler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo Philipp,

wäre schön wenn Du Dich nach Deinem Angeltrip noch einmal mit weiteren Infos melden würdest.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt bei Eurem Ausflug schönes Angelwetter, viel Spaß und einen guten Biss. In diesem Sinne schon einmal vielen Dank für die Info und Petri Heil!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Ich angle im Raum Seltz. Dazu gehören einige Baggerseen und der Rhein von Lauterbourg bis Basel auf französischer Seite. Jahreskarte kostet 95 EURONEN. Fischarten gibt es eigentlich so ziemlich alles.
Grüße
FH


----------



## polli (27. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo.
Es gibt einige Puffs in Richtung Phillipsbourg (Gaston, Falkenstein 10€ 1/2 Tag).
Ebenso zwei Seen mit Mischbesatz (Mouterhouse und... na, wie heißt der andere????  beide 5€ Tag)
Weiter weg bei Bitsch noch Etang de Haguenau.
Und im Lothrigischen Etang du Stock, Mittersheim, Gontrxange..
Bei Interesse PN.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Euleusius (28. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ich angle im Raum Seltz. Dazu gehören einige Baggerseen und der Rhein von Lauterbourg bis Basel auf französischer Seite. Jahreskarte kostet 95 EURONEN. Fischarten gibt es eigentlich so ziemlich alles.
> Grüße
> FH



hallo erstmal,

das ist ne besondere Angelkarte, oder? nicht die kategorie 2 bas Rhin, oder?
hab mir dieses jahr die bas rhin besorgt "63€" Rhein von basel bis lauterburg, ill, lauter und diverse kanäle.
wie siehts denn im raum selz aus, ist dort der rhein gut zugänglich? Befischungsdruck?
für ein paar tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## schoko88 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

So, wir waren am Sonntag in Selz und Munchhausen angeln! Leider wussten wir nicht das SOnntags alle Geschäfte geschlossen hatten, aber zum glück trafen wir auf den Besitzer des Angelgeschäfts in Selz, der uns dann drei Angelscheine für einen Tag ausstellte. Wenn man den net findet einfach mal fragen die leute waren sehr nett und sprachen auch deutsch. Kosten pro Person 6€ mit ein wenig verhandeln da wir auch erst um halb 4 anfingen zu angeln! Wir waren erst direkt in Selz am Rhein hatten dort aber nich all zu viel Glück 2 kleinere Hechte, die wir wieder zurücksetzten. In mnchhausen war des schon besser wir fingen nach ca. um 18 Uhr einen 96cm langen Hecht in einem ALtrheinarm! Wir benutzen einen wobller, blinker und eine mit Wurm! Den Hecht haben wir mit dem Wobler überlistet.

mfg 
Philipp

P.S.: Viel glück beim fischen, wir hatten super wetter!


----------



## Forellenhunter (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



Euleusius schrieb:


> hallo erstmal,
> 
> das ist ne besondere Angelkarte, oder? nicht die kategorie 2 bas Rhin, oder?
> hab mir dieses jahr die bas rhin besorgt "63€" Rhein von basel bis lauterburg, ill, lauter und diverse kanäle.
> ...


 
Die Karte die Du hast ist für alle staatlichen Gewässer im Department 67 (Elsass). Desweiteren gibt es für den Angelverein Seltz wie gesagt noch einige Kiesgruben. Diese Karte kostet dann die 32 EURO mehr. 
Am Rhein im Bereich Beinheim bis Seltz gibt es einige Angelstellen, die so ziemlich bei Tag und Nacht "belagert" werden. Diese würde ich meiden. Da wird eh kaum noch was gefangen. Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, auf was für Fischarten Du es abgesehen hast.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Euleusius (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Die Karte die Du hast ist für alle staatlichen Gewässer im Department 67 (Elsass). Desweiteren gibt es für den Angelverein Seltz wie gesagt noch einige Kiesgruben. Diese Karte kostet dann die 32 EURO mehr.
> Am Rhein im Bereich Beinheim bis Seltz gibt es einige Angelstellen, die so ziemlich bei Tag und Nacht "belagert" werden. Diese würde ich meiden. Da wird eh kaum noch was gefangen. Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, auf was für Fischarten Du es abgesehen hast.
> Grüße
> FH



hallo forellenhunter,
erstmal danke für die info bzgl. der angelkarte.
meist angle ich mit 2 ruten (futterkorb) auf karpfen, brassen, döbel, barben und mit 2 ruten auf aal, hecht, zander.
wenn das gewässer entsprechend beschaffen ist fische ich auch gerne mit der fliege. ich würde mich als allrounder bezeichnen und freu mich über jeden zupfer.
mein problem ist eigentlich, dass ich den rhein nicht kenne.
sprich wo sind gute angelstellen, die auch relativ gut zugänglich sind. und wo stehen die fische? am rand, im mittelwasser, wo sind kanten, wie tief ist es?|uhoh:
ja, die üblichen unbekannten an fremden gewässern.
für tipps bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



Euleusius schrieb:


> sprich wo sind gute angelstellen, die auch relativ gut zugänglich sind. und wo stehen die fische? am rand, im mittelwasser, wo sind kanten, wie tief ist es?|uhoh:
> ja, die üblichen unbekannten an fremden gewässern.
> für tipps bin ich dankbar.


 
Angelstellen die gut zugänglich sind, sind meist auch überlaufen. Das man in Frankreich keinen Jahresfischereischein braucht, hat sich mittlerweile bis nach... rumgesprochen. Das sieht man an den Kennzeichen der Autos.
Zweites Problem am Rhein sind die schwankenden Wasserstände. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei steigenden Wasserständen die Beisslaune der Fische gegen Null geht. 
Ansonsten kann ich Dir beim Grundangeln auf Friedfische nur ans Herz legen, viel mit dem Futter zu experimentieren. Zu viel kann man im Rhein nicht füttern, zu wenig schon.
Beim Raubfischangeln würde ichs mit totem Köderfisch am System probieren, ansonsten mit Wobblern in sehr natürlichen Farben.
Wenn noch Fragen sind...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Shark69 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo,

wer kann mir tips geben wo ich im Raum Elsass Angel kann.Man sollte mit Camper bis ans Wasser fahren können. Egal ob Baggersee Rhein oder Altrhein.Wo kann ich eventuell mit meinem Boot(Aussenboarder) fischen?? Wo kann ich Angelkarten kaufen (Adresse von Angelladen). Komme aus Raum Neustadt/Wstr.

Danke im vorraus!!

Mfg
Shark 69


----------



## SteffenG (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo ich wollte auch mal fragen ob mich vieleicht mal jemand mit nehemen kann bzw. sich mit jemand mal in Frankreich treffen um gemeinsam zu angeln und mir das mal zu zeigen bzw. erklären kann wie das abläuft vieleicht mal ein wochenende oder so !!!
Mfg steffen
Es versteht sich natürlich auf Karpfen zu angeln


----------



## Sharixxa (25. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo....

wir waren am Samstag in Lauterbourg und Seltz.

In Lauterbourg ist die Tageskarte erst ab der Ferienzeit erhaeltlich , sollte ab Juni oder so moeglich sein. Die Jahreskarte ist jetzt schon erhaeltlich und kostet 81 euro. Man kann dann in allen Staatlichen Gewaessern Fischen. Da wir also in Lauterbour keine Tageskarte bekamen sind wir weiter nach Seltz, dort im Angelladen gabs dann auch die Tageskarte fuer 15 euro, (jahreskarte 95 eu) doch angeln durfte man aufgrund der noch Schonzeit in den Baggerseen nur im Rhein bzw Rheinhafen in Seltz.

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den Baggerseen in Lauterbourg ? Tiefe ? 
Besatz ? 
Lohnt es sich gleich eine Jahreskarte zu kaufen ?

Gibt es vielleicht in der dortigen Umgebung nen schoenen Karpfensee ?

Danke
Shari

...wir gehn jetzt am Samstag nochmals dorthin.


----------



## lemure muik (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

huhu ..

ich war letztes jahr bei beinheim angeln, am rhein, am gravidal und ein kleiner teich (ka wie der heisst *g*). werd mein glück auch dieses jahr dort wieder versuchen.





der pfeil zeigt auf den kleinen teich wo ich meine beiden karpfen gefangen habe. er liegt direkt an der strasse vom rheinübergang RA-Wintersdorf. er ist nicht sehr tief, schätze mal so 3m im schnitt.

würd mich auch freuen wenn noch andere zu finden sind die dort auch ihr glück versuchen.

) de muik


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Dann hast Du die Beinheimer Karte. Ich hab die Seltzer Karte, da gehört der vordere Bereich des Gravidal dazu und noch einige andere Baggerseen. Viel. sieht man sich mal. Bin meistens mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Hades (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

@ forellenhunter
 wie ist das, angelst Du auch im Gravidal vom Boot aus oder nur im Rhein?
Ich angel jetzt seit ca 12 Jahren am Rhein und den Beinheimern Gewässern also auch am Gravidal und habe dort eigentlich immer gut Hecht gefangen letzten Samstag auch wieder zwei Hechte von 80 und 82 cm aber mit Zander sah es in den letzten Jahren sehr,sehr schlecht aus.

Ist es um den Zanderbestand im Gravidal so schlecht bestellt oder hab ich vielleicht nur kein Glück?

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Gravidal bis denne

Hades


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Eigentlich siehts nicht schlecht aus mit Zandern, wobei der Hecht eindeutig dominiert. Da seit gestern wieder die Raubfischsaison geöffnet ist, werd ich diese Woche mal angreifen. War die letzten Wochen viel auf Aal unterwegs. Da hab ich jetzt genug von. Jetzt will ich mal wieder Zander und Barsch fangen...
Grüße 
FH


----------



## Blue_Marlin (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

hey leute,

die beschriebenen bereiche liegen genau in meiner nähe. überlege es vielleicht auch mal drüben zu probieren. weiss denn jemand wie es da mit den schonzeiten aussieht?

grüsse und allzeit petri heil


----------



## Carphunter 76 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Ui, das ist zwar ein "uralt" Thema, aber ich habe seit diesem Jahr die Karte für Lauterbourg und bin dort dieses Jahr öfter mal unterwegs. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch ein Petrijünger, der auch dort fischt.

Gruß,

Tilman


----------



## phoenix1 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

hallo zusammen,

zum thema lauterburg hätte ich auch mal ne frage.
waren jetzt schon paar mal in lauterburg und umgebung und die fänge waren eher bescheiden.
kennt jemand gute gründe auch für raubfisch hecht,zander?
wäre nicht schlecht mal was anderes als aale und kleine welse zu fangen.

ist das fangeln mit leben kofi jetzt erlaubt oder nicht?

die dort angelnden anwohner meinen ja.man möchte ja nicht unnötig ärger mit den behörden bekommen.


----------



## west1 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



phoenix1 schrieb:


> ist das fangeln mit leben kofi jetzt erlaubt oder nicht?
> 
> die dort angelnden anwohner meinen ja.man möchte ja nicht unnötig ärger mit den behörden bekommen.



Ist zur Zeit verboten!


----------



## phoenix1 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

ok dann weis ich da bescheid  danke


----------



## tillzzz (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin ein ziemlicher Angler-Neuling und habe bisher erst einige Male bei Seltz mit einer Tageskarte (15€) am Rheinarm und Kieswerk geangelt. Bisher allerdings nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. 

Gerne würde ich regelmäßig in der Gegend angeln gehen und ein bißchen mehr Erfahrung sammeln bzw. auch manchmal kurzfristig aus Karlsruhe auf die andere Rheinseite fahren und ein paar Stunden am Wasser verbringen. Dafür lohnen sich die Tageskarten jedoch kaum und sind natürlich am Sonntag oder Feiertagen nicht zu bekommen.

Deshalb überlege ich nun mir eine Jahreskarte für Lauterbourg bzw. Seltz zu besorgen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Gültigkeit ein Jahr ab Kauf beträgt, oder ist das immer nur für das laufende Jahr?
Angelt hier jemand regelmäßig auf den öffentlichen Gewässern Lauterbourg im Elsaß? Kann jemand Tipps geben, ob es da gute Plätze gibt, an denen man ab und zu mal einen Fang landen kann? Hat jemand möglicherweise die Gewässerkarte der öffentlichen Gewässer Elsaß und kann sie hier zur Verfügung stellen? Lohnt sich die Jahreskarte für die öffentlichen Gewässer (~60€) im Elsaß?

Oder lohnt sich eine Jahreskarte nur, wenn man die vom Angelnverein Seltz mit den zusätzlichen Seen kauft (aus dem Threat entnehme ich ~95€)? 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen ;+ ?


Tausend Dank & Grüße,
tillzzz


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo Till,
Jahreskarte gilt immer für das Kalenderjahr, wobei die Gültigkeit erst im Februar erlöscht, wenn es die neuen Angelkarten gibt. Ich habe die Seltzer Angelkarte und befische regelmäßig den Rhein und die Baggerseen, z.B. den Hafen von Beinheim. Fangen kannst Du sowohl im Rhein als auch in den angrenzenden Seen so ziemlich alle Fische. Leider ist das Angeln im Rhein immer sehr vom Wasserstand abhängig. Deshalb bietet sich die Kombi-Karte mit den Baggerseen an. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## tillzzz (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo Forellenhunter,

danke für die Auskunft, hilft!

Am Hafen von Beinheim war ich auch schon mal, dass schien mir eine ganz gute Ecke zu sein. Leider war ich aber insgesamt dort nicht so richtig erfolgreich 

Das mit dem Wasserstand ist ein wichtiger Tipp. Die Kombikarte schließt dann vermutlich noch den Salmengrund-See und die kleinen Flüsse dort ein? Wie sieht es dort aus? Auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Weißt du, ob es in Lauterbourg für die zwei Seen dort auch eine Karte gibt?


----------



## bmw318 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand Infos darüber geben, ob in der  näheren Umgebung von Lauterbourg, forellenteichangeln möglich ist; vielleicht hat jemand einen Link von einer entsprechenden Anlage.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Chris


----------



## don rhabano (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Also ich hab ne jahreskarte für Lauterbourg. Einen Forellenpuff gibts da nicht!!!

Man kann beangeln: Kiesgrube,Altrhein,Rheinhafen,Rhein,Altrheinweiher,Schwannenweiher(kleinerer Weiher), einen Wettkampfweiher ,die Lauter, das Gänsbächel und noch einen See glaub ich.

Ich war dort jetzt 3mal angeln-kein Erfolg außer 2 10cm Barsche und 1Rotauge!!!

Naja vll. hilfts ja weiter.


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



tillzzz schrieb:


> Hallo Forellenhunter,
> 
> danke für die Auskunft, hilft!
> 
> Am Hafen von Beinheim war ich auch schon mal, dass schien mir eine ganz gute Ecke zu sein. Leider war ich aber insgesamt dort nicht so richtig erfolgreich


Was willst Du denn fangen? Vielleicht kann ich Dir ein paar Tips geben.
Grüße
FH


----------



## piks (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn fangen? Vielleicht kann ich Dir ein paar Tips geben.
> Grüße
> FH


 

hallo Forellenhunter.
wie ich mitgekrigt habe, kennst du dich dort aus. ich hab vor nach Seltz zufahren, bzw. nach Salmengrundsee und hab da ein paar fragen:
kann ich dort nachtangeln?
besteht die möglichkeit ans wasser zufahren?
kennst du die adresse vom angelgeschaeft?

ich fahre zum ersten mal nach Frankreich und kenne mich gar nicht aus #c 
jegliche tipp ist für mich sehr hilfreich!!!

ich danke dir im vorraus #6
MFG


----------



## Forellenhunter (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



piks schrieb:


> hallo Forellenhunter.
> wie ich mitgekrigt habe, kennst du dich dort aus. ich hab vor nach Seltz zufahren, bzw. nach Salmengrundsee und hab da ein paar fragen:
> kann ich dort nachtangeln?
> besteht die möglichkeit ans wasser zufahren?
> ...


Salmengrund ist der See am Campingplatz an der Strasse von Beinheim nach Seltz. Dort ist ein "Forellenpuff" (sehr teuer) und ein See, der zum Campingplatz gehört. In beiden ist meines Wissens Nachtangeln verboten. Das Anglergeschäft findest Du, wenn Du Dich von Seltz aus Richtung Fähre orientierst, fast am Ortsausgang ist der Laden auf der linken Seite.
Mit dem Auto kannst Du an fast alle Gewässer direkt ranfahren. Allerdings machen das 100.000 andere Angler auch und deshalb würde ich nicht erwarten, das die Fische an solchen Stellen Schlange stehen.
Die besten Fänge, mit Ausnahme weniger Fischarten, sind im Rhein möglich. Wels, Aal, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel, ab und zu ein Hecht, grosse Brassen u.s.w. Allerdings ist dieser nicht leicht zu beangeln. Da sag ich immer nur "Augen auf". 
Grüße
FH


----------



## piks (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

danke das du so schnell antworten konntest.
ich glaube , ich fahre doch lieber an den Stockweier, weil Karpfen find ich interessanter.
hast du vielleicht paar infos?? ;+


----------



## Forellenhunter (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



piks schrieb:


> danke das du so schnell antworten konntest.
> ich glaube , ich fahre doch lieber an den Stockweier, weil Karpfen find ich interessanter.
> hast du vielleicht paar infos?? ;+


sorry, da kann ich Dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Striker1982 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

moin 

wir wolle zu 3 am sa auch nach Lauterbourg fahren um dort zu angeln weis jemand ob es tageskarten nun giebt? 

ist angeln mit lebenden köfis erlaubt? 
giebt es noch irgentwas wichtiges auser dem nachtangel verbot zu beachten?


----------



## bmw318 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Das mit den lebenden Köfis würd mich auch interessieren; soweit ich weiss ist das aber nicht erlaubt;
Wie sieht es denn mit Setztkescher aus? ist das erlaubt ?


----------



## Graffy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo,

Ich würde mit einem bekannten gerne nach Lauterbourg zum angeln fahren !!! Nur wissen wir nich ob wir dort am wasser auch übernachten können (dürfen) könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen??!! #c#c#c#c

Weil es auch dass erste mal ist dass wir ins Elsass fahren zum Angeln!!


----------



## Graffy (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



bmw318 schrieb:


> Das mit den lebenden Köfis würd mich auch interessieren; soweit ich weiss ist das aber nicht erlaubt;
> Wie sieht es denn mit Setztkescher aus? ist das erlaubt ?


 

Hallo bmw318...

Also so wie ich dass gesagt bekommen habe darf man mit lebenden KöFis angeln und einen ´Setzkescher darfst du auch benutzen nur muss er min. 3 m sein!!! 

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben !!!

Gruß Björn


----------



## bmw318 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo Graffy,

Danke für die Info


----------



## Downunder (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hätte da auch mal eine frage!

Ich hab mir letzte woche auch eine Jahreskarte in dem Angelgeschäft in Seltz geholt.Kostete 64€.

Leider hab ich kein Plan auf Deutsch bekommen wo ich überall Angeln darf!

Kann mir da vieleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
Und darf ich an dem Gravidal auch angeln?

Und was für eine Angel nehm ich am besten für denn Rhein wenn ich auf denn Grund möchte(Länge,Wurfgewicht)?


Gruß Downunder


----------



## Dergel (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo an alle

Wenn ich in Lauterburg und Umgebung Alngeln möchte brauch ich da einen deutschen oder Bundesfischereischein oder sonstiges???????????


----------



## getcrazy67 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Kannst mir einer die Adressen für die Angelläden in Selz und  Lauterbourg geben, damit ich mein Navi füttern kann.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße

GC67


----------



## Cliff A. McLane (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Kannst mir einer die Adressen für die Angelläden in Selz und  Lauterbourg geben, damit ich mein Navi füttern kann.



Schließe mich an,

falls noch jemand was zu den Öffnungszeiten sagen kann (besonders auch Samstag) wäre das super! :k

Danke,
Cliff


----------



## Cliff A. McLane (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

War am Wochenende da.

Zum ersten und letzten Mal!

Die Touristeninfo hat nur unter der Woche (!) offen. Wir sind dann um 5 vor 12 am Angelladen ankommen, da schließt die Besitzerin (?) gerade ab. Trotz höflicher Bitte beharrt sie auf ihrer Mittagspause (12 - 13:30) und läßt uns die 90 Minuten warten. Unsere ebensolange Anfahrt interessiert sie nicht.

Also mussten wir eben zähnknirschend die Zeit so lange totschlagen.

Später dann haben wir die Karten geholt und sind direkt zum Baggersee bei Seltz gefahren. Eine wirklich netter See, schön groß, viele Möglichkeiten das Auto in Ufernähe abzustellen, angenehme Angelplätze (aufgeschüttete Bühnen, die bis ins Wasser reichen).

Also beginnen wir frohen Mutes die Ruten auszuwerfen. Nach einer Stunde kommt der erste Biss, kurz vor der Landung schafft es der Fisch nochmal sich loszueisen und entkommt vor meinen entsetzten Augen ins kühle Naß. Egal, weiter geht es...

...ein wenig später kommt dann der Kontrolleur. Keine Ahnung was dem über die Leber gelaufen ist (Dienst am Wochenende?). Jedenfalls herrscht er uns nach feinster Art eines Gutsherren an, ihm gefälligst die Ausweise zu zeigen (waren nicht alle am Mann, ein paar waren noch im Auto). Sowas unfreundliches hab ich noch nicht erfahren. Immer schön von oben herab, kann ja nicht sein, dass hier ein paar deutsche Jungspunde seinen schönen See beangeln, da kann man doch bestimmt was schikanieren. 

Spätere Nachfrage ergab, dass der Herr wohl vermutlich der Präsident des zuständigen Angelvereins war (!). LOL 
Danke für die Gastfreundschaft. |bigeyes

Btw: Gefangen haben wir dann bis zum Abend nichts mehr, wäre aber bei dem guten Wetter und dem schönen Ort kein Problem gewesen, wenn wir uns nicht so arg über die Behandlung hätten aufregen müssen.


----------



## Ill Mudda (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hey shark,

komme aus Neustadt. Wenn mal bock auf nen Angeltag hast schreib mich mal an unter junglewarrior@web.de  gehe morgen bis Sonntag in Seltz Angeln *gg*


----------



## Valakor (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo zusammen, wir wollen an diesem Wochenende dann auch mal unser Glück versuchen und an der Kiesgrube in Lauterburg fischen gehen. 

Kann mir bitte jemand die Adresse des Angelgeschäftes nennen, wir würden gerne so um 9:00 am See sein und vorher noch fix die Karten holen.

Außerdem wollte ich mal fragen, ob es "neues" von dem Weiher, oder den anderen in der Nähe gibt, die meißten Beiträge hier sond ja schon ein Weile alt.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

der Valakor


----------



## Kevin1992 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

hi..
ich wollte mit ein paar freunden und freundinnen vom 2-4 oktober in lauterburg angeln gehn..das problem..|kopfkratkeiner weiß so richtig wies funktionieren soll...wir würden dort gern zelten...angeln..und spaß habn..hier meine fragn..:

-darf man dort nachtangeln..??
-lebendige köder..???
-ist das zelten erlaubt und ein lagerfeuer..??
-und darf man sich dann dort einen platz aussuchen wo man will oder bekommt man das dort genauer erklärt..?
-und muss ein erwachsener dabei sein..???#d=)

viele liebe grüße..=)


----------



## Hemmingway60 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo Kevin! ich Würde dir Raten in Lauterburg im Tabakgeschäft Maison de la Press inhaber ist der Vorsitzende des Angelvereins dort kannst du auch angelkarten kaufen. Der mann weiss alles was du wissen möchtest Gruß vum Günni aus Jockgrim#h


----------



## Toffer88 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass bei Lauterbourg*

Hallo zusammen!
vllt kann mir jmd von euch helfen.ich suche einen guten angelsee fürs karpfenangeln im Elsass.war schon 2mal an der Kiesgrube Epple.war aber leider nicht so erfolgreich, deswegen würde ich mich über ein Tipp freuen.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

